# WYB Travel Trailer



## lsu60tigerman (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking for a 30â€™ bunkhouse bumper pull or 5th wheel for deer lease.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

What's you're budget? 
I've got this in a 2015. I'll be selling between now and the first of the year. Excellent condition. 
Wood floor like shown in vid. My backsplash is wood plank look. It does have flatscreen, stereo, a stand alone satelite dish, exterior led lights, remote control and has the 3 bunks and is configured as the one below with full bed convertable dinette, and same couch that converts to bed as shown here as well as private room queen bed as shown.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I got mine off of Craigs List.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

pplmotorhomes.com


----------

